# Hatching



## J_lee_gordon (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok one o y chicks has been trying to hatch since last night. It's still alive, but should I help it?


Sent from Chicken Kid 99


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

No, sometimes it takes 24 hours for a chick to hatch.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No, keep the incubator closed and leave nature do its thing. It can take anywhere from hours to 48 hours to full hatch depending on the chick. Plus if you open it you risk death to the rest of the eggs and the one trying to hatch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If its stuck it will cry in distress. There is no mistaking that cry so if its quietly talking its fine.


----------

